# FarmPro 2420 3 point hydraulic issue



## DVMPiper

Hello all,

I have this Farmpro 2420 tractor and recently rebuilt the hydraulic lift and replaced the hydraulic filter under the seat, hoping to address a slow drop issue. I still have this very slow drop when an implement is attached. I have the adjustment screw in as far as I can without totally keeping it from dropping, but it is barely above that point. It is workable for now, but I would like to be able to set the height and be able to leave it there when grading the driveway and such. Any ideas of what to check and/or replace? I did notice the rubber o-ring on the piston itself didn't quite seem thick enough to fill the gap between the wiper/scraper rings, but was way tighter with the new rings compared to the old shredded ones. Amazingly, the lift still operated with them before the replacement. I couldn't see any gouges or such on the inner surface of the cylinder and the lift doesn't have any sudden drops or anything during the entire operation up and down. I am at a loss to figure out what to do next.

Thanks for the assist,
Bryan


----------



## Guest

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and although I am not knowledgeable on your tractor, I'm sure one or more of the members will chime in.

If you get a chance later on, please drop by our Tractor of the month Forum and cast your vote in the current Tractor of the month contest.
Again, welcome to the Tractor Forum.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

So you can't position the three point? It's either up or down all the way?


----------



## DVMPiper

It operates, but when you set it at a whatever height you want, it will very slowly drop. Doesn’t matter how high you set it.


----------



## RC Wells

Read this post, it discusses your issue and potential causes: https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/farm-pro-2420-hydraulics.10125/


----------



## DVMPiper

Yep, been through that thread already and did what was suggested by rebuilding the lift cylinder with new o rings and wipers, but didn’t completely resolve the issue.


----------



## RC Wells

Do a pressure test on the hydraulics. The pumps on those are subject to rapid wear.


----------



## DVMPiper

As I’ve never worked on hydraulic systems before, how would be the best method to do so? I have a sense of what needs to be done, just not how to go about it.


----------



## RC Wells

Pick up the service/repair manual for your tractor and it will walk you through the process.


----------

